# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αναγκάζω τον εαυτό μου να μη κοιμηθεί καθόλου

## wanderer010

Ενοχές, φόβος για την απώλεια ελέγχου, σκέψεις πως κάτι θα χαθεί, απώλεια χρόνου και τιμωρία. Απλά δε μπορώ να αφήσω τον εαυτό μου να κοιμηθεί. Έχω φτάσει 3 μέρες χωρίς καθόλου ύπνο, πάω στη 4. Και όσο περνούν μέρες ο φόβος του ύπνου γίνεται χειρότερος.

----------


## Gia66

Εχω γράψει ακριβώς το ίδιο ποστ.Στην τεταρτη μέρα θυμάμαι ότι το πρωί σηκώθηκα από το κρεβάτι και πήγα έκανα ένα καυτό μπάνιο,έκατσα κάτω στην ντουζιέρα και με και με πήρε ο ύπνος κάτω από το νερό για ένα 20λεπτο...Όσο αγχώνεσαι τόσο δεν θα κοιμάσαι.Εγω είχα φοβηθεί γιατί νόμιζα ότι θα πεθάνω λόγω αϋπνίας .Και τόσο χειροτευα από το άγχος μου και ύπνος 0.Μεχρι που πήγα στην ψυχολόγο στο προκαθορισμένο ραντεβού που είχαμε και με είδε σε κακό χάλι από την αϋπνία.Της εξήγησα ότι φοβάμαι μήπως πεθάνω από την αϋπνία και έβαλε τα γέλια..με διαβεβαίωσε ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί με τίποτα...Τι σε προβληματίζει ακριβώς,τι είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να χάνεις τον ύπνο σου;

----------


## wanderer010

Μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Δε θέλω, όμως, καθόλου. Δεν αξίζω ύπνο, ενοχές, όταν κοιμάται κάποιος δεν έχει κανένα έλεγχο.

----------


## Gia66

> Μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Δε θέλω, όμως, καθόλου. Δεν αξίζω ύπνο, ενοχές, όταν κοιμάται κάποιος δεν έχει κανένα έλεγχο.


Κάποια στιγμή θα τα παιξεις όμως και θα κοιμηθείς.

----------


## Sonia

Ενοχές για τι πράγμα; Φοβάσαι την απώλεια ελέγχου στον ύπνο ως προς τι; Εξήγησε το λίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## jackgr

Κι εγώ το ίδιο κάνω τον τελευταίο καιρό

----------


## Gtyos

Παιδια μπορω να σας καταλαβω. Δεν εχω αυπνια εως τωρα ειχα ανα διαστηματα την ξεπερασα ομως. Σε παρακαλω πολυ μην λες τετοια πραγματα δεν αξιζω υπνο κλπ μην αφηνεις τις ενοχες να σε κυριευουν . Αυτα ειναι παιχνιδια του μυαλου, δεν μας εξηγησες με λεπτομεριες τι σου συμβαινει πες μας αν θες, επισης πως ειναι η εξελιξη της υγειας σου σε παρακαλω ενημερωσε μας αν θες

----------

